# Frage zu 0190 !!



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Habe heute meinen Verbindungsnachweis bekommen .. wir haben 100%nicht diese Kosten verursacht.. (1500 €,guckt euch mal den Auszug an)!
Hier ein Bild,man kann auch die Nummern sehen!!,vielleicht könnt ihr mit den Nummern was anfangen!? :roll: 












Es sind auch seeeehr viele 0137 (t-vote) drauf,diese wurden aber auch nicht verursacht,desweiteren stehen mindestens 11 verschiedene 0190 Nummern drauf,und sogar welche nachts um 3 Uhr mit nem 1 Stunden gespräch!
Bei den meisten 0190 Nummern stehen hier auf der Liste die letzten 3 Nummern mit x ! Gerne scanne ich auch die ganze Liste mal an (aber nur 1ne seite,da insgesammt 5)!

LG und danke schonmal!

Josy


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

Josy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben 100%nicht diese Kosten verursacht...


Er ist "wir"? Habt "Ihr" mal alle Möglichkeiten durchgesprochen, wer, wann Zugriff auf Euer Telefon hat?
Falls Du befürchtets, dass sich ein Fremder in den Telefonanschluss eingeklinkt hat, dann solltest Du Dich unbedingt  mit der T-Com kurz schließen (08003302000, Störungsstelle).
Problematisch wird es, wenn Du/Ihr drahtlose Handaparate verwendet und die PIN zur Anmeldung an der Basistation noch auf "Standard bei Auslieferung" steht (z. B. beim Siemens Gigaset 0000). In diesem Fall kann sich jeder nach einem Kurzschluss in Deiner Wohnung mit einem bauartgleichen Handapparat im Umkreis von 300 m auf Deine Anlage einloggen und auf Deine/Eure Kosten telefonieren, da die Basistation selbständig die Geräte zu erkennen versucht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Kann man das irgendwie testen?? Ich meine.. wegen dem,das ein anderer Telefoniert.. !

Wir haben das Siemens a keine ahnung ...mein Freund hatte das eingerichtet .. aber diese Rechnung kam auch nur in diesem Monat!
Die Telekomtante meinte irgendwie.. man könnte auf Manipulation prüfen lassen.. aber das kostet uns (wenn nichts gefunden wird) auch gut 150 € 
Wir wohnen in einem Haus mit 12 Parteien (pro Stock 3) !

LG,Josy


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

Josy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das irgendwie testen?? Wir haben das Siemens


Gebrauchsanweisung lesen, dort steht, wie man prüfen kann, welche/wie viele Handaparate angemeldet sind und auf jeden Fall das mit der PIN durcharbeiten.


----------



## Qoppa (28 Juli 2004)

Josy1 schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte auf Manipulation prüfen lassen.. aber das kostet uns (wenn nichts gefunden wird) auch gut 150 €



Das ist ja billig, - bei mir wollten sie 400-500 € für die Prüfung. Aber darauf solltest Du nicht eingehen: -> Prüfprotokoll nach TKV § 16 anfordern!
Das klingt alles ähnlich wie in meinem Fall, auch das Einwahlmuster sieht ähnlich aus. Bei dieser hohen Summe solltest Du sehr sorgfältig alle Möglichkeiten prüfen, z.B. Beweise dafür, daß zur Anwahlzeit niemand in der Wohnung war usw. Und wieso € 1500??? - es gibt bei hohem Mehrwertaufkommen eine Einwahlsperre durch die Telekom bei ca. 250-300 €.

Ach, und Einwendung bei der Telekom hast Du fristgemäß gemacht?

Meine Sache habe ich ab hier dokumentiert, vielleicht hilft das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36645#36645

@Reducal:
hochinteressant! (ich habe auch so ein Gigaset, und das ist natürlich auf Standardeinstellung   :roll: )! Gibt es dazu noch mehr Informationen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Also.. ich habe per Einschreiben einen Einwand geschriebeb mit .. das ich eindeutige Beweise möchte das es durch uns zu stande kam .. und das ich es nicht bezahle bis ich da nix hab .. etc. !

hm... also Mitten in der Nacht haben wir was anderes zu tun .. als Stundenlang ne 0190 Nummer anzurufen!

@Qoppa

ich sende dir gerne mal EINE Seite der Listr zu.. dort stehen echt NUR 1090 Verbindungen drauf!
Komisch ist auch ... manchmal sind die Nummern,bis auf die 2-3 letzten Zahlen total identisch! :-? 

LG,Josy


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @Reducal:
> hochinteressant! (ich habe auch so ein Gigaset, und das ist natürlich auf Standardeinstellung   :roll: )! Gibt es dazu noch mehr Informationen?


Von mir eigentlich nicht, bin auch "nur" Gigasetnutzer. Aber das Phänomen ist bekannt und auch bei anderen Gerätetypen schon aufgefallen. Gerade in Mehrparteienhäusern oder in Ballungszentren lohnt es sich für die jenigen, die wissen was sie wollen. Z. B. einen Stromausfall im Keller eines Mehrfamilienanwesen produzieren und dann mal das eigene Mobilteil einschalten - welch Wunder, wenn sich da nicht irgend eine Basistation meldet und schon kann´s los gehen.
Vor zwei Jahren bin ich auch erst mit weiteren sechs Parteien in ein neues Haus eingezogen. Fünf von uns haben sich auch gleich eine neue Telefonanlage geleistet - alle ein Gigaset und auf Befragen der Nachbarn hatten nach einem Jahr insgesamt nur zwei Nutzer die Standard-PIN geändert.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juli 2004)

Wieso Einspruch gegen T-Com? Höö? Die können doch nicht wirklich was dafür, das z.B. Siemens Geräte ausliefert, die technisch mangelhaft sind? Und wie soll der Inhalteanbieter nachweisen, dass die Dienstleistung von deinem Telefonanschluss aus erfolgt ist, wenn z.B. Siemens sowas ausliefert? Übrigens handelt es sich nach kurzer Prüfung um mindestens 3 Rufnummern die zur Pay by Call Zahlung auf Livecam-Seiten genutzt werden. Also um Rufnummern die manuell via Telefon angewählt werden müssen um Content im Internet zu benutzen.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2004)

http://home.arcor.de/felix.brenk/siemens.html


> zu den DECT TK-Anlagen Siemens Gigaset 3070 / 3075, 4070 / 4075,  4170 / 4175, SX 205 / SX 255 isdn
> ..................
> => *Diese Geräte sind baugleich mit den DECT TK-Anlagen * T-Sinus 45 (AB)
> isdn, T-Sinus 720 X / XA, T-Sinus 721 X / XA und dem data 1 / data 2 zur PC-Anbindung bzw.
> T-Sinus 45 / 700 Mobilteilen der Deutschen Telekom, was im folgenden nicht mehr gesondert erwähnt wird!



alle T-Kom Sinus werden von Siemens hergestellt .....

j.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juli 2004)

@jupp

solange dann die Inhalteanbieter ihre Kohle bekommen, soll es mir auch egal sein, ob T-Com und Siemens baugleich sind.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Einspruch gegen T-Com?


Stimmt, für die Endgeräte auch wenn sie missbräuchlich durch womöglich Dritte eingesetzt werden, ist zuerst mal der Kunde verantwortlich. Der muss sich dann an diesem "unbekannten Täter" oder womöglich einem sehr nahestehenden bekannten Nutzer schadlos halten.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> solange dann die Inhalteanbieter ihre Kohle bekommen, soll es mir auch egal sein,



darf man das so interpretieren, daß es dir egal ist, ob da Betrug vorliegen könnte oder nicht ....

j.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juli 2004)

Das kann dem Inhalteanbieter egal sein, da er seine Dienstleistung korrekt erbracht hat. sh. übrigens Posting von Reducal. Wie gesagt, handelt es sich bei mind. 3 Rufnummern die auf Livecam-Webseiten eingesetzt werden. Übrigens hier ein Beispiel wie so eine Aufforderung aussieht. übrigens kommt bei allen getesteten Rufnummern eine kostenfreie Gebührenansage.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2004)

nochmal: du unterstellst also  implizit  Josy1, hier absichtlich diese Nummern angewählt zu haben 
und sich ungerechtfertigt Mehrwertdienstleistungen  erschleichen zu wollen ?

j.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juli 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal: du unterstellst also  implizit  Josy1, hier absichtlich diese Nummern angewählt zu haben
> und sich ungerechtfertigt Mehrwertdienstleistungen  erschleichen zu wollen ?
> 
> j.



Nein wie kommst Du darauf? Ich halte lediglich Reducals Posting dagegen und das diese Nummern nicht über Dialer gewählt werden, sondern manuell eingegeben werden müssen.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> halte lediglich Reducals Posting dagegen und das diese Nummern nicht über Dialer
> gewählt werden, sondern manuell eingegeben werden müssen.



Woher weißt du das , "was nicht sein darf , das nicht sein kann" ....

gerade dir als   "alter Hase" im Mehrwertbusiness nehm ich dir eine solche Naivität nicht ab...

j.


----------



## Qoppa (28 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens handelt es sich nach kurzer Prüfung um mindestens 3 Rufnummern die zur Pay by Call Zahlung auf Livecam-Seiten genutzt werden.


 Wie kann man das so schnell herausfinden ???
(Und nur so nebenbei: bei dem sonderbaren Einwahlmuster ist ein Betrugsverdacht ... sagen wir mal: nicht von der Hand zu weisen!)




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... für die Endgeräte auch wenn sie missbräuchlich durch womöglich Dritte eingesetzt werden, ist zuerst mal der Kunde verantwortlich.


Das ist nur bedingt richtig:


			
				TKV § 16 Abs. 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.


 Diese Regelung hat z.B. in dem BGH-Urteil die entscheidende Rolle gespielt!


@Josy
Du solltest erst einmal zweifelsfrei feststellen, ob die Anwahlen von jemandem aus der Wohnung heraus getätigt worden sein können. Wenn ihr z.B. gerichtsfest nachweisen könnt, daß ihr bei einigen der Einwahlzeiten nicht zuhause ward (und auch sonst niemand Zugang hatte), dann wär das schon mal eine gute Ausgangslage. Allerdings wird die Telekom wohl nicht locker lassen ... (siehe meinen Fall, und ich hatte einen erstklassigen Beweis). Das wichtigste ist, daß Du die Sache nun sehr sorgfältig vorbereitest (bei der hohen Summe!). Ich denke, Du mußt Dich auf eine harte Auseinandersetzung einstellen ... 

Ich habe nicht herausfinden können, was bei mir damals die Ursache war (Telekom hat rein gar keine Informationen herausgegeben, nicht mal die Nummern, das war noch mit xxx am Ende). Aber eigentlich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder spinnt das Telekom-Aufzeichnungssystem manchmal, oder es gab Manipulationen (interne Aufschaltung - oder evt. über Mobilteil ??). Überprüfe einmal, ob es auf dem EVN Unstimmigkeiten gibt (z.B. Überschneidungen). Wenn die Telekom behauptet, daß alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sein soll, solltest Du auch überlegen, eine Strafanzeige zu stellen! 

Zum weiteren Vorgehen: technische Prüfung mit Prüfprotokoll (§ 16, - kostenlos!) anfordern; Nennung des Anbieters des "Mehrwertdienstes"; und dann vor allem: welche Leistung soll angeblich geboten worden sein. (Alle diese Punkte könnten in einem Gerichtsverfahren sehr wichtig werden.) Angeblicher Vertrag mit Mehrwertdienst sollte bestritten werden.

Wenn sich die Sache nicht gütlich mit der Telekom klären läßt (was nicht zu erwarten ist), dann solltest Du unbedingt Dir einen Anwalt suchen, der sich gut im Telekommunikationsrecht auskennt!

Außerdem könntest Du noch selbständig versuchen, die Inhaber (und Nutznießer) der angewählten Nummern herauszufinden. Bei der RegTP gibt es dafür einen Vordruck "Auskunftsersuchen 0190".


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

Hi!

Hier mal eine Seite der Liste wo NUR 0190 Nummern drauftsehen  (eine andere wo NUR 0137 Nummern stehen,hab ich auch)

http://www.baby-inside.de/t-com2.jpg

Ich habe mal die 0190 Suche bei dieser Seite betätigt .. da man nur max 6 Stellen eingeben kann, hab ich rausgefunden.. das sämtliche Nummern von Talkline in Elmshorn (?) sind!

LG,Josy


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2004)

Josy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das sämtliche Nummern von Talkline in Elmshorn sind!


Dann kannst Du den Inhalteanbieter über 0180 3 234377 abfragen. Ist aber ein automatisches System und bei den vielen Nummern nicht ganz billig. Wenn Du den Anbieter hast, müsstest Du diesen anschreiben und um Auskunft der Leistung bitten. In der Regel ist die Nummer von dem jedoch nochmals untervermietet, so dass dieses Auskunfstspiel ziemlich zeit-, arbeits- und portointensiv ist.
Was da antelefoniert wurde, sollte Dir mEn doch erstmal egal sein - Du musst der Ursache der Verbindungen und dem Verursacher auf die Schliche kommen. Womöglich (aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich) hilft da sogar eine Anzeige bei der Polizei weiter, da Du ja geschädigt/betrogen wurdest.


----------



## dotshead (29 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Quoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur so nebenbei: bei dem sonderbaren Einwahlmuster ist ein Betrugsverdacht ... sagen wir mal: nicht von der Hand zu weisen!


 In dem man den Betreiber kennt und das auch mal kurz getestet hat? Naja von der "Hand" weisen hat schon was. *gg* Aber ernsthaft nach den Einwahlzeiten und Versuchen bin auch ich skeptisch.


----------



## Qoppa (30 Juli 2004)

:gruebel: versteh ich immer noch nicht, - Du kanntest die Nummer/den Betreiber schon, oder wie? - Egal: vielleicht kommt ja etwas mehr Licht in die Sache, wenn klar ist, wofür die Nummern genutzt werden (ggf. URL bitte per PN).


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

Ich werde mich mal schlau  machen und bei Talkline anrufen,mal sehen.. !


----------



## dotshead (31 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> :gruebel: versteh ich immer noch nicht, - Du kanntest die Nummer/den Betreiber schon, oder wie? - Egal: vielleicht kommt ja etwas mehr Licht in die Sache, wenn klar ist, wofür die Nummern genutzt werden (ggf. URL bitte per PN).



Ich habe auf der vorhergehenden Seite einen Screenshot eingefügt. Die 3 willkürlich getesteten Rufnummern dienen dazu Kunden, die z.B. via DSL oder mit alternativen Betriebssystemen im Netz sind, auch die Möglichkeit zu geben (neben Paysafecard, Lastschrift oder CC-Payment) Bezahldienste im Internet zu nutzen. Dazu wird, wie im Screenshot gezeigt, der Kunde aufgefordert den Telefonhörer in die Hand zu nehmen und die 0190er Nummer zu wählen. Wenn die Verbindung zustande kommt, wird der Teilnehmer am Telefon auf die entstehenden Gebühren kostenfrei hingewiesen. Legt der Kunde den Hörer nicht auf, kann er den kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedsbereich betreten. Wird der Telefonhörer aufgelegt, wird die Verbindung zum Memberbereich getrennt.

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass in diesem Fall einiges mehr als sonderbar ist. Einwahldauer und Häufigkeit geben zu denken.

HTH


----------



## Qoppa (31 Juli 2004)

Hmm, das ergibt doch schon mal eine neue Perspektive: falls das Angebot tatsächlich (durch wen auch immer) genutzt wurde, müsste also eine zweite Datenverbindung exakt zur gleichen Zeit bestanden haben. Und vor allem: das müßte ja auch durch den Anbieter belegbar sein.

Und für die Telekom (bzw. den Geldforderer) heißt das: hier muß (und kann) detailliert nachgewiesen werden, ob die angebliche Leistung auch tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen wurde. Für einen evt. Prozeß ist das ein wichtiger Punkt.

@ Josy
hast Du denn schon angefangen, Beweismaterial zu sammeln? An Deiner Stelle würde ich für jeden Tag, an dem es zu einer Einwahl gekommen sein soll, ein Papier anlegen, auf dem Du, soweit das geht, rekonstruierst, wer wann wo gewesen ist. Dann dazu Belege (z.B. Eintrittskarten mit Datum, Rechnungsbeleg für Einkäufe usw.). Und außerdem: Zeugen suchen (bevor die es vergessen  ). Bei so vielen Einwahlzeiten werden sich doch bestimmt irgendwelche Beweise finden lassen ...


----------



## dotshead (1 August 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das ergibt doch schon mal eine neue Perspektive: falls das Angebot tatsächlich (durch wen auch immer) genutzt wurde, müsste also eine zweite Datenverbindung exakt zur gleichen Zeit bestanden haben. Und vor allem: das müßte ja auch durch den Anbieter belegbar sein.
> 
> Und für die Telekom (bzw. den Geldforderer) heißt das: hier muß (und kann) detailliert nachgewiesen werden, ob die angebliche Leistung auch tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen wurde. Für einen evt. Prozeß ist das ein wichtiger Punkt.



Da ich nicht informiert bin, über welchen I-Net-Zugang Josy verfügt (hier gibt es keine Aussage von ihr), muss dass nicht unbedingt zutreffen. Bei reinem DSL-Zugang wird es also keine 2. Datenverbindung auf der Telko-Rechnung  geben. Der Dienstleister wird höchstwahrscheinlich in diesem Fall nur bestätigen können, dass es einen Zugriff von dieser Rufnummer auf den Memberbereich gegeben hat.


----------

